# Anyone for medals



## deemac (May 21, 2009)

Anybody know anybody with some serious sea-time got one of these merchant Navy medals which, like Bomber Command only came out when the fun was over.

All the ones I've seen were awarded for some serious woke time ashore.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

deemac said:


> Anybody know anybody with some serious sea-time got one of these merchant Navy medals which, like Bomber Command only came out when the fun was over.
> 
> All the ones I've seen were awarded for some serious woke time ashore.


I suspect I know what you mean by serious woke time ashore deemac.
Some years ago I was at the Memorial Arboretum and in a conversation with one of the guides there he told me that I could apply for a Merchant Navy Medal.
Surely the award was given to recognise the sacrifices and hardships suffered that ordinary seamen made during the terrible conflicts of the 20th century and before. 
My time at sea was spent getting well paid and drinking and sh#gging my way round the world.
I would neither apply for or accept one.
Roger.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

rogd said:


> My time at sea was spent getting well paid and drinking and sh#gging my way round the world.


I thought that was why we joined up it is cetainly why I did. Maybe we should have got a medal for surviving the hangovers, strange exotic deseases and the crap ships although I was also on a load of good ones. Maybe a CDM Cadberys Dairy Milk


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Surely those worthy of MN membership need be neither awoken nor unawoken, merely decent. A gong, of course, needs a bit more in the way of moral fibre.


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Varley said:


> Surely those worthy of MN membership need be neither awoken nor unawoken, merely decent. A gong, of course, needs a bit more in the way of moral fibre.


To have survived the engine and boiler rooms of certain ships is certainly worthy of some sort of medal, the biggest problem would be deciding who justifies such a gong, perhaps I'll make my own
IanB


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A teashirt, were one to be seen wearing such when still breathing, would give you more room - you could include the whole citation. EG "I survived Stonehaven for 3 years" (substitute ship/Master/Chief of choice). A boiler suit offers much the same opportunity although may attract the opprobrium (q.v.) of management/owners. One of mine has "Save fuel, have a blackout" I don't think I got round "Blackout tonight, all are welcome". I recall a junior on Eurofreighter when we were burning BFO who had an oversized teashirt commending BFO, until 'unfolded' to reveal *ucks.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Many of us wouldn't want medals for being in the MN. It was as Roger, said for fun of various types that we went to sea.
BUT should we have been called to do our duty in times of war most of us would have done so.
Indeed, many have paid a price even in so called peacetime.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

I believe some guys on the Denholm's Cast boats got Tee shirts made up saying "Think Fast - Leave Cast".

The best Tee shirt I saw for travelling through Nigeria to go to a rig.

In Nigeria you are always asked you come through Immigration three questions (this is not just in immigration but anywhere in Nigeria.)

How are you?
How is the family?
Have you anything for me?

His Tee shirt had the answers

I am fine.
My family is fine.
I have nothing for you.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

This just showed up in my mail December 1968. This is a representation of the flag of the Republic of South Vietnam. Literature included stated that I had ac***ulated one year in country during 1967-68. I have it attached to the top front of a baseball type cap/hat. The emblem on the hat is that of an organization: Home - American Merchant Marine Veterans. I got the cap when I was a member of a local chapter, I am no longer active.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

The famous "Crossed Shifter & Sledgehammer" Eng. Cadets Teeshirt in Birkenhead Tech. held the legend: "Marine Engineers do it with Precision".

I know its corny, but I actually bought a Teeshirt that says:

(crown)
KEEP CALM
AND LET THE
MARINE ENGINEER
HANDLE IT.

When I went to American Samoa following the Tsunami, I found a gift shop selling "Tsunami Samoa" T's with the date (29-09-2009) and I bought one. I decided not to wear it when I was on the island!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Years ago a crowd of passengers on board s.s. ROTTERDAM were wearing t shirts... WE LOVE CAPT JACK.

A few passengers went ashore in St Thomas and had a response on the T shirt 'WE DON'T!'


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

My favourite........
I am a Bomb Disposal Expert,
If you see me Running,
Try to Keep Up.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Kitchen medals may be the commonist to all medals for er staff, working those field days, and after watch duties not eating in the sallon, but t the door of the galley, and the duty engine mess


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

My favourites, 
Sh*t doesn't just happen, it's caused by ar**holes
and
Save the barrier reef (for Esso)


----------



## GaryK (Aug 18, 2012)

deemac said:


> Anybody know anybody with some serious sea-time got one of these merchant Navy medals which, like Bomber Command only came out when the fun was over.
> 
> All the ones I've seen were awarded for some serious woke time ashore.


My Uncle served on Merchant ships from November 1944 out of Australia and the USA. After the war he applied for some medal recognition and was awarded in the Australian context the 1939-45 War Medal. See attached.


----------



## noelmavisk (Oct 14, 2012)

My memory is a mess but I seem to remember that there came a point in time that time spent in the Merchant Navy was considered to be the equivalent of National Service. That being so, perhaps there is some entitlement to a medal of some sorts, after all Merchant ships have been called to duty like Suez, and the Falklands.
My only time which could be considered in a war-zone was being stuck in Buenos Aires during their revolution and the fall of Peron. Worst part was a curfew on going ashore at night.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

With regard to medals, merchant seamen were always entitled to the same campaign medals as the armed forces and nobody can deny they did not deserve them given the fact that the attrition rate among merchant seamen during WW2 was higher than the armed forces. Service in Suez and the Falklands, likewise and anywhere the MN was asked to serve in support of the military in a war or conflict.
My father, during WW2, was a merchant seaman who should have received the 1939-45 Star, Atlantic Star, Italy Star and the War Medal - he never applied for them but I applied after his death and am proud that they hang in my mother's home today.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Drake Hexham (Jul 30, 2021)

Gotta love some of these comments! 
"Peter Drake"
"playwright" and "teacher"
"Hexham" "Northumberland"


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

The only bit of conflict I was involved in was the Indo-Pakistani, 1971 or 72. Was a great firework display both at anchor and alongside. There was a downside in that a ship at anchor was hit by an Indian missile with loss of life, including I believe British personnel. I wouldn't want or expect a medal.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Peter Drake Hexham said:


> Gotta love some of these comments!
> "Peter Drake"
> "playwright" and "teacher"
> "Hexham" "Northumberland"


?????


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Nearest I got, "City of Ankara" 1975. Beruit, The crowd on the mole where shelling the Hills, The crowd on the hills where responding. We where alongside, I kept the Engine at readiness, But the "old man" wasn`t about to take her out to anchor!. So we sat all night, blacked out, until they got fed up and went. (Probably to Prayers!!). Next morning we found a couple of large holes in an empty conatiner on deck, and some lumps of "Shrapnel". One of which I had as a Paperweight for many years, (got lost in a House move). That and getting "buzzed" at Anchor off Bombay `72, by a Packistanni Jet, when on Karaghistan. 

On a serious note. My wifes Uncle, then a 15 year old, first tripper, was lost when the St Clair was sunk by U67 of the Canary Islands 24 Sept 1941. I did wonder if the family was "due" any sort of medal?.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a couple of medals for, as I term it, being there and for being there long enough.
They are in the boxes in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter Hewson said:


> On a serious note. My wifes Uncle, then a 15 year old, first tripper, was lost when the St Clair was sunk by U67 of the Canary Islands 24 Sept 1941. I did wonder if the family was "due" any sort of medal?.


Hi Peter, as he died in service he is at least entitled to the War Medal and any other entitlement would depend on length of service and areas of service. The youngest casualty aboard ST. CLAIR II was Peter Livingstone aged 17. If it is not him could you give his name and I will check the files for you and advise?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Peter, as he died in service he is at least entitled to the War Medal and any other entitlement would depend on length of service and areas of service. The youngest casualty aboard ST. CLAIR II was Peter Livingstone aged 17. If it is not him could you give his name and I will check the files for you and advise?
> Regards
> Hugh


 William Hague, age given as 18. actual age 15 rising 16. (according to my Father in law his eldest Brother)

Pete


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I think there are three options see below

















The top listing for William Hague of Hull is the most likely - but you will note that there is no indication of any medal entitlement.

The other one is also for a William Hague but this one gives his Dis. A and his date of birth as well as the medal reference number on the far right of the page 115483. In fact it may even be for the same person as I note the reference number is the same.

Looking again at the criteria William would have been entitled to at least the 1939-45 Star if his service was terminated by death prior to meeting the criteria and others depending on how long that first trip lasted and what theatres of the war he operated in. In certain cir***stances if he completed more than 6 months service he could also have recieved the Atlantic Star and War Medal as well. His next of kin should contact the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff and quote the number on the far right 115483 which is the medal entitlement reference number and Cardiff should hopefully be able to explain.

Registry of Shipping and Seamen,
Anchor Court,
Keen Road
Cardiff
CF24 5JW
United Kingdom
Tel. No: 0203 90 85206
Email: [email protected]


The third option is that he is neither of the above. In that case you should ask the RSS for a medal application form but it will be up to the next of kin to provide evidence of his service.
Any questions please feel free.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I think there are three options see below
> 
> View attachment 688357
> View attachment 688358
> ...


Hi Thanks for that. There are No direct decendents alive, nearest would be the twin sons of the youngest sister or the Daughter of one of the older sisters, all of whom are now in . I will make some enquireies?.
their 70`s.
Thanks again for your input?.

Pete


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

rogd said:


> My time at sea was spent getting well paid and drinking and sh#gging my way round the world.
> I would neither apply for or accept one.
> Roger.


Sounds familiar.
No chance of even a short time now, the ships aren't in port long enough. A short stay for us in a Kiwi port was a week. The phone would be ringing as soon as it was plugged in on board.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

My grandfather was awarded the MBE during the war as he was Master on a ship in the North Sea ( E-boat alley think it was called), the local press dubbed him a war hero , but never did know if hehad done something couragous at somepoint. I have the medal and citations and letters from KG V1, but no mention of any deeds. Seen it Gazzetted.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

sternchallis said:


> My grandfather was awarded the MBE during the war as he was Master on a ship in the North Sea ( E-boat alley think it was called), the local press dubbed him a war hero , but never did know if hehad done something couragous at somepoint. I have the medal and citations and letters from KG V1, but no mention of any deeds. Seen it Gazzetted.


If you need to know more about it and the ship involved just let me know his name and I can take a look.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Hugh MacLean said:


> If you need to know more about it and the ship involved just let me know his name and I can take a look.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks Hugh. 

Captain David Spencer Fox, MBE .

He used to work for Warren Shipping ( Challis Stern wine importers) before he retired in 1952, not sure who he worked for during the war other than MOT.
Will send other details by PM.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I have attached the MBE detail and will pass some cards via private message including his photo from about 1919 in case you don't have it.
It appears he was serving aboard ss NORBITT in 1943 and had been a HT Master for the previous 20 years. Not sure if he served in the MN during WW1 but there is a D Fox serving as AB in 1915 aboard ss CORNHILL O/N 97958.
His MBE was gazetted in 1946 in the New Year's Honours List and he was master of ss EDERN at the time - unfortunately the information doesn't say if the MBE was for service on EDERN or another ship. I hope it helps.










Regards
Hugh


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I have attached the MBE detail and will pass some cards via private message including his photo from about 1919 in case you don't have it.
> It appears he was serving aboard ss NORBITT in 1943 and had been a HT Master for the previous 20 years. Not sure if he served in the MN during WW1 but there is a D Fox serving as AB in 1915 aboard ss CORNHILL O/N 97958.
> His MBE was gazetted in 1946 in the New Year's Honours List and he was master of ss EDERN at the time - unfortunately the information doesn't say if the MBE was for service on EDERN or another ship. I hope it helps.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with medals but Challis, Stern & Co imported 4 Bells Rum of blessed memory!!


----------

